# What laser to use for installing drop/grid ceiling?



## barry1219 (Oct 8, 2011)

Hey Guys..need to do drop ceiling in a small office space and was wondering what you guys use to shoot lines around all walls and to make my framework in the middle of the room level.
Should I use the Bosch GPL3?http://www.toolbarn.com/bosch-gpl3.html
or do I need to go to the GPL4/5?http://www.toolbarn.com/bosch-gpl4.html to keep cost around $100..and the GPL3 is in that ballpark and the GPL4/5 is twice that roughly..
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Neither, for that specific application. Grab the cheapest rotary laser you can find--it doesn't have to be all that accurate.

Within reason, it's far more important for the whole ceiling to be in plane than to be perfectly level. :thumbsup:


----------



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

I 2nd the rotary laser. Those two won't cut it. It is obviously more than your 100 dollar budget but well worth it. Try eBay for used one maybe?


----------



## PSG (Oct 16, 2010)

You don't need a rotary laser for a small office. Just measure down from the lid in the corners and snap lines.


----------



## DuMass (Feb 6, 2008)

barry1219 said:


> Hey Guys..need to do drop ceiling in a small office space and was wondering what you guys use to shoot lines around all walls and to make my framework in the middle of the room level.
> Should I use the Bosch GPL3?http://www.toolbarn.com/bosch-gpl3.html
> or do I need to go to the GPL4/5?http://www.toolbarn.com/bosch-gpl4.html to keep cost around $100..and the GPL3 is in that ballpark and the GPL4/5 is twice that roughly..
> Thanks in advance.


Or… instead of that dot laser, you could maybe throw another $50.00 into the tool budget and get the Dewalt DW087K laser chalk line kit. Then you will have something decent that you can also use for many other types of projects in the future. 

http://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DW087K...32EA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1319111728&sr=8-1


----------



## barry1219 (Oct 8, 2011)

Appreciate the feedback guys..have to look at the Dewalt..mostly 5 star reviews on the 53 owner comments..
PSG..of course I don't NEED a new tool..I like a having a small reason for one though..


----------



## PSG (Oct 16, 2010)

barry1219 said:


> Appreciate the feedback guys..have to look at the Dewalt..mostly 5 star reviews on the 53 owner comments..
> PSG..of course I don't NEED a new tool..I like a having a small reason for one though..


Well thats a different thing all together. I'm with you!


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

barry1219 said:


> do I need...to keep cost around $100.


http://www.zircon.com/products/leveling_wl25_pro.html


----------



## MSLiechty (Sep 13, 2010)

How small we talking? 
shoot grade marks and story pole up for the wall angle. if its room to room you don't need a laser to run the grid. 
If its open office area, set level lines.

ML


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

PSG said:


> You don't need a rotary laser for a small office.


Agreed, you don't _need_ one. But ever since buying a rotary for a larger job, I think I'd even use it in a closet. :laughing:


----------



## Dustincoc (Sep 14, 2011)

The guy I work with insists on using a water level, you know, the piece of tubing with water in it. Can't way that I recommend that though.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

We bought a DeWalt rotary laser about 9 years ago. It doesn't get used much but it makes ceilings go fast. It also can be put on a regular tripod and used for chair rail. I would not do a drop ceiling without it now.


----------



## SSC (Feb 8, 2011)

I have the dealt dw087k crosshair. Its one of the most used tools in the truck. Perfect for ceilings under 2000 sq ft. Magnets are strong enough to stick to finished corner bead. Doors windows framing trim. I use it for everything


----------

